# which colour alloys to go with?



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

my mv4 wheels badly need a refurb+powdercoat, original silver looks great but its time for a change. considering going for a light grey, certainly don't want black, what do you guys would look best for my colour car? and the big question is which will look best after having a load time spent polishing them 

lined up a different style of example wheels against my car to give an idea for colour purposes.

(the wheels on my car *may appear grey already* but thats just because they are filthy!)

will also be getting rear tints most likely a 20% to help achieve a slightly more aggressive look overall

*shadow chrome*, (sprayed black then chrome £70/wheel)










*gun metal grey* £60/wheel










*both*










was after the ferric grey look but rang a few places around the manchester area they said its not doable, apart from one place that said they could do it for £100/wheel :doublesho.

here is a pic of the type of wheels I currently have









(not my actual wheels, example pic taken from web)


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

I think the spokes are too thin to get the most out of shadow chrome ( I have mv2s and that was my thoughts on them) so I would have gone the gunmetal colour but got one with a blue tinge to go with the paintwork in the sun.
Only reason I am not going for that is because I bought a set of splits for it instead, may still go ahead at some point and do it as they will be used for winter. 
I think a medium grey looks best on most wheels, removes the bright shine of silver whilst staying fairly light


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Gunmetal, had mine done silver but they suit the car best 530d m sport when dirty arghh


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

jus to make it clear the actual wheels i have are mv4s, pictured below, the wheels in the pics (mv2s) are just for showing how the colour would look










(not my actual wheels, example pic taken from web)
and sorry for the stupid variety of pic sizes! still trying to work out photobucket without posting huge pics and annoying everyone


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Gunmetal ftw!!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ferric grey buddy. Don't know why they can't do it, it's just painted. Paint code is B55 for Ferric Grey 2 which is on BMWs post 2012. 

The paint is expensive though, BMW charge £28 for a touch up paint


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Another vote for Ferric Grey, had the wheels on my old Z4 done in Ferric by Platinum Wheels, Swindon - great colour and superb finish achieved.
BMW OE colour on a...BMW:thumb:

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/IMG_0123_zps6qotrj0d.jpg.html]


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Ferric grey buddy. Don't know why they can't do it, it's just painted. Paint code is B55 for Ferric Grey 2 which is on BMWs post 2012.
> 
> The paint is expensive though, BMW charge £28 for a touch up paint


thanks for that, gunna do some ringing around tomorrow, there is 1 place that will do the ferric but they want £400, they other places have said ferric can be painted but not powder coated and they only powdercoat as its a more durable finish.

ferric finish looks mint though:


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> Another vote for Ferric Grey, had the wheels on my old Z4 done in Ferric by Platinum Wheels, Swindon - great colour and superb finish achieved.
> BMW OE colour on a...BMW:thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/IMG_0123_zps6qotrj0d.jpg.html]


looks stunning, can i ask how long the job took and the cost?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Had my wheels done in ferric grey a couple weeks back 

No trouble at all


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Beautiful finish on those rims kimo, that 1st pic looks better than some
Cars paintwork! Were they painted or powdercoated?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Paint 

Didn't want powder coat lol 

Aye not a bad job and some epic products used to bring the colour out. Love how much it flips


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Paint
> 
> Didn't want powder coat lol
> 
> Aye not a bad job and some epic products used to bring the colour out. Love how much it flips


You can tell a lot of prep work went into that finish, looks like an expensive finish.

it looks like if you want a OEM look ferric grey finish painting is the way to go.

Can I ask why you didn't want a powdercoat?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not bad for £200 aye, full tyre off, inner and outer refurb lol

Just was informed that paint would give off a better finish, and I'm happy with it so can't complain 

It'll be plenty durable for what I need


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Had a car of our's done recently, ferric grey 50 quid a wheel, tyre's removed, refurbed if needed, dipped, blasted etc.. PM for details if required.
E


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

ESS said:


> Had a car of our's done recently, ferric grey 50 quid a wheel, tyre's removed, refurbed if needed, dipped, blasted etc.. PM for details if required.
> E


Pm sent


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Not bad for £200 aye, full tyre off, inner and outer refurb lol
> 
> Just was informed that paint would give off a better finish, and I'm happy with it so can't complain
> 
> It'll be plenty durable for what I need


Looking at the quality of the finish I would have thought it cost more than that.
That's what I've been finding also, if you want a better finish and ferric grey colour then paint, powder coating gives better durability but from what I can see ferric grey isn't avaible to powder coat


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

lemansblue92 said:


> Looking at the quality of the finish I would have thought it cost more than that.
> That's what I've been finding also, if you want a better finish and ferric grey colour then paint, powder coating gives better durability but from what I can see ferric grey isn't avaible to powder coat


I wouldn't worry about powdercoating to be honest. I don't like the finish. Paint is good, my wheels are painted and they're very durable anyway


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> I wouldn't worry about powdercoating to be honest. I don't like the finish. Paint is good, my wheels are painted and they're very durable anyway


tbh the only thing I'm bothered about is getting a nice ferric grey shade, unfortunately it looks like it only been inquiring at places that only powder coat, which means ferric grey isn't a colour they use. Time to look elsewhere. Anyone in suggest anywhere around Manchester or even the north west?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

lemansblue92 said:


> looks stunning, can i ask how long the job took and the cost?


Painting, not powdercoating is the way forward:thumb:

I left the car with Platinum for a week whilst I was away on holiday.

I got a deal £


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If paint lasts for 20 years on the body then why won't it on the wheels

That's my question

Paints fine


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Depending on how aggressively the car is driven, the wheels can get sprayed with tiny hot iron filings and soaked in road salt. Even though the paint they put on wheels is pretty tough - powder coating is always going to stand up to that kind of abuse better than pretty much any kind of paint.

Now most folks on here are going to be cleaning their wheels often enough, and thoroughly enough, that this different in durability won't matter. And of course, if you can't get the look you want with p/c, then you have no option but to paint. But there's no question that in the limits, p/c is more durable.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

*My Change of Colour on my old A6*

Had them painted by guy been using for 10 years

Before


During





Week Later after sorting out hubs and calipers and coating in Colinite 845


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

spoke to presitge wheels in Manchester and they can get them refurbished and finished in ferric grey, they said they will powder coat the wheels and also paint them, not too sure how this works?

they said they will need the wheels for 3 days at a cost of £320. anybody used these guys before?


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Rayaan said:


> Ferric grey buddy. Don't know why they can't do it, it's just painted. Paint code is B55 for Ferric Grey 2 which is on BMWs post 2012.
> 
> The paint is expensive though, BMW charge £28 for a touch up paint


Thanks for that mate, I didn't know there was a difference between ferric grey and ferric grey 2. Found a company that will do my wheels but I have to select the exact colour myself through colourtone in Stockport £45/litre (brand of paint is lechler)

Apparently ferric grey is browny gold? Whereas ferric grey 2 is more blue which seems like the 1

More than 50 shades of grey


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You want ferric 2

That's what I have


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

lemansblue92 said:


> spoke to presitge wheels in Manchester and they can get them refurbished and finished in ferric grey, they said they will powder coat the wheels and also paint them, not too sure how this works?
> 
> they said they will need the wheels for 3 days at a cost of £320. anybody used these guys before?


It depends on the company, some places will use a powdercoat primer then paint and lacquer, some will powdercoat the colour on then use a normal paint lacquer.

Powder coat is thicker and tougher, but doesn't have the same mirror like gloss a good painted finish can. Also, if the wheels have plastic caps they can't be powdercoated so you'll never get an exact match so paint would be preferable if there are large plastic caps or covers so all the parts can be painted te exact same colour.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

This place has said after refurb they will primer, paint then use clearcoat lacquer (as far as I can remember from the phone call) looks like it is ferric grey 2 I'm wanting as opposed to ferric grey, and they have quoted me £55/wheel which seems reasonable so I'll be dropping it off next weekend hopefully. 

Btw guys once I get my new shiney wheels whats ideal to shine them up and protect them for winter? Hand polish and a sealant of some sort? Any product reccomendations? Also is it safe to use products like bh auto wheel to clean painted wheels? Any is there any products to avoid?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Get them panel wiped abs apply a coating 

Mine has Cquartz and don't even need cleaning, just pw them clean


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Get them panel wiped abs apply a coating
> 
> Mine has Cquartz and don't even need cleaning, just pw them clean


Sounds good, did you do this Whilst the finished wheels were off? Or after you drove them? Also what are your thoughts on Cquartz over G5?


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Summit Detailing said:


> Another vote for Ferric Grey, had the wheels on my old Z4 done in Ferric by Platinum Wheels, Swindon - great colour and superb finish achieved.
> BMW OE colour on a...BMW:thumb:
> 
> [URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/IMG_0123_zps6qotrj0d.jpg.html]


Yeah that's what I like about the the ferric grey 2 colour, it being a colour of wheel rolling out the bmw factory. I had a set of 313 reps on the car for a while and the shade of paint looked nothing like original bmw genuine 313s which cheapened the overall appearance of the car.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

OK so i picked some paint today and will drop the car off at tomorrow for the refurb, (code wb55 ferric grey 2 if anybody's interested)

For those here who have had there wheels painted, how much paint did you use?

As i'm fussy with the exact colour i want the refurb guy said to select and pay for the paint myself and he'll deducted it from the price of the job.

i picked up 1 litre which the paint shop staff thought was a bit excessive for 4 rims. 

the guy thats doing my wheels said get 1.5 litres if possible so he can put a nice thick coat on and said somethiing about the amount of microns 

obviously i want the best possible finish but does 1.5 litres sound excessive?


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

Can I have this in the south Midlands 
Warwick- Banbury area at 50.00 per wheel ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I had my wheels done in ferric grey too, it's a nice subtle colour, i only had it in this colour though as I had a white car.

The colour seems to change in in various lights.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That's why when I picked the car up I hated it as it was in the shade and they looked dark dark grey then at home in the sun I fell in love


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blue Al said:


> Can I have this in the south Midlands
> Warwick- Banbury area at 50.00 per wheel ?


My guys about 45 mins from you


----------



## Blue Al (Sep 13, 2015)

do you think they would suit this colour car

mini thunder grey

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=m...9-U1pQB1M:&usg=__hjW-ad70O20aGb5wD7P1KynHFM4=

or too similar


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

finally got around to getting my wheels refurbished and painted ferric grey 2


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

look sweeeeet


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Would have left them OEM silver personally.


----------

